

Diggers find Atari's E.T. games in landfill - axelfontaine
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/diggers-ready-unearth-ataris-et-games-0

======
danieldk
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654240)

